
Kansas family sues mapping company for years of 'digital hell' - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/09/maxmind-mapping-lawsuit-kansas-farm-ip-address
======
justinlardinois
I don't know the relevant laws surrounding this, but I'm surprised they're
only suing for $75,000 for something that's been going on for almost 15 years.

~~~
techdragon
Nuisance lawsuits tend to be for sums of money large enough to be "worth it"
but small enough to encourage defendants to just settle for a quick payment
instead of risking court costs that might exceed the settlement payment. It's
not an explicit tactic or anything, merely the outcome of continued selfish
self optimisation on behalf of both plaintiffs and defendants seeking "justice
money" through such lawsuits.

